

An Open Letter to the Start-up CEO Who Believes He Owns a Business - Mz
https://medium.com/@laurajeanmoore/an-open-letter-to-the-start-up-ceo-who-believes-he-owns-a-business-37b30c329672

======
Mz
A bit ranty but it makes a couple of decent points.

Excerpt:

 _But I bet you don’t often think about yourself as a culture maker, which is
a shame, because the decisions you make and the business models you endorse
are building the world you will grow old in. And the one I’m trying to live in
now._

